# QUEEN MATING NUCS- - -MINI NUCS



## crownhoney (Oct 26, 2002)

Does anyone know were I can get some queen mating nucs also known as mini nucs? I can build them but would rather buy some. I would like new to slightly used equipment. I need about 50 to 100. 
Thanks,
JT


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beeworks.com/uspage3.asp http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=306 http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page21.htm 

You can make your own and just use top bars: http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/kirchhain.html


----------

